
The 50-Year Legacy of Sixto Rodriguez’s “Cold Fact” Is Rooted in Detroit - stephencoyner
https://wdet.org/posts/2020/03/26/89375-the-50-year-legacy-of-sixto-rodriguezs-cold-fact-is-rooted-in-detroit/
======
stephencoyner
For anyone who hasn’t seen the documentary about Rodriguez called “Searching
for Sugar Man” - it is one of the best documentaries I have ever seen and
tells a story unlike any I’ve heard.

I’m sad I didn’t discover him until today.

